# What is your worst handgun or rifle or shogun?



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Just wondering about this. My is a Taurus Mini 380 revolver. Right out of the boxes the cylinder lock up and not open. Sent it back to Taurus, got it back and it would cycle the cylinder part of the time half way. Very dangerous, send back a second time got it back and before I sent it had a 9 lb trigger pull. After get it back 15 lb trigger pull. Had to do my own trigger job to get it back to 7 lb trigger pull. The handgun is works now. The reason I purchase the firearm for my CC class, thinking it would be good for the ladies. I purchase the firearm new in the box online. After all the problems with it, I went by LGS and the one he had was a really heavy trigger pull. So the reason for the worst is I would not recommend out of the box with the two time back to Taurus and a bad trigger for a carry gun. I also know that sense I did a trigger job, I voided the warranty. ::rambo::


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

R&G A German brand imported to US. And made in Miami FLA for some years. They were the definition of junk and dangerous often sited as what was called a Saturday night special.
There was a news report years ago high profile rich man was shot at several times by a robber the 38 REVOLVER failed to fire each time robber was killed.
Everyone called foul until they reported robber had an R&G 38.
I destroyed the one I had in 1972.
Note: John Hinckley used one to try and kill President Reagan


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

My Taurus PT-22. What a POS! I picked it up cause the price was right and like to plink around with a .22 but I want one that works!. I have tried all kinds of ammo, buff the feed ramp, cursing at it, nothing works.
This pistol jams if I look at it. No more Tauras anything for me!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Taurus, anything.. Most inaccurate guns I've ever owned and least reliable. 
Ruger, LCP couldn't get more than 3-4 rounds without a jam.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

SDF880, send it back to Taurus. I had one which was the same way & works great after factory warranty repair.

Worst piece of crap I had in the past 15 years was a FEG P-35.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I would have had a hard time answering this question up until a week ago I was not in position of a POS gun, any fire arm I have owned has been what I would consider to be a quality fire arm, I have really went out of my way to make sure I have good quality fire arms.

Until last week, I was at an estate auction and I bought my first Mossberg shot gun, it is a model 600 AT 12,

I have sat out in the lawn cycling the same five shells through the gun trying to figure out why it does not feed a shell, why some times it feeds two shells, why some times it jams, and why some times it does not eject.

A few of my friends had these when we were teenage, I always thought Mossberg were inferior to a Remington shotgun, now I am sure they are,

I need to get rid of the thing before it spreads its STD's through my gun safe to the other dependable fire arms.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> I would have had a hard time answering this question up until a week ago I was not in position of a POS gun, any fire arm I have owned has been what I would consider to be a quality fire arm, I have really went out of my way to make sure I have good quality fire arms.
> 
> Until last week, I was at an estate auction and I bought my first Mossberg shot gun, it is a model 600 AT 12,
> 
> ...


The mossberg 600 AKA New Haven was their department store brand. It was an attempt to get into the discount market.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

S&W sigma, fail to feed multiple times on the range


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I bought a used Brazilian made 20 ga. side-by-side shotgun on a whim several years ago. The safety is loose and the extractors stick. It also doesn't open up enough to remove the shells without some force. It is a real POS! It was cheap, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## jbrown2036 (Aug 31, 2013)

My M&P 40. Shittiest trigger on the planet. Mushy and virtually no reset. Mags are kinda spotty as well. 

Should've gotten another Glock


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't know if this qualifies f or worst handgun, but I had a Walther PPK/S and it had the worst double action trigger pull ever had on a gun, but after replacing springs it was good. Years ago was issued a S&W 3000 shotgun and at times had to slam it on the ground holding the slide to get it to cycle.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Walther P-22.I bought it lightly used for a pocket carry snake gun here at the homestead. I could not hit a 20 oz Pepsi bottle laying on the ground at 10 feet, simulating a rattler. I tried all 4 front sight posts that came with the little pot metal and plastic piece o' junk.
I traded it and $250 for a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum.

I don't understand the Taurus hate. I have a Model 605 snubnose 357 magnum (one of my carry guns), a Model 65 4" 357 magnum (truck gun), a PT1911, a Rossi 22 rimfire pump action rifle, and a Rossi single shot 30-06 rifle. All are just fine, never had a lick of trouble.
I especially like the little Rossi pump 22 - accurate as all get out, feeds shorts, longs, long rifle, has a 16" barrel and takes down at the reciever. Beautiful deep bluing, real hardwood furniture. If Ruger built a pump gun it would be like this, but the wood wouldn't be as nice. I'd like to find one in 22 WMR, but they are out of production.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

HuntingHawk said:


> SDF880, send it back to Taurus. I had one which was the same way & works great after factory warranty repair.
> 
> Worst piece of crap I had in the past 15 years was a FEG P-35.


Thanks, I hadn't really thought about that. I really like the feel of the pistol and it's just something to plink
with just can't get the darn thing to work. I'll try Taurus CS. thx


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I've never really had any, but I've always stuck to particular quality with the cheapest guns I've ever bought being my Rugers and a Bersa. All have been a 100% reliable. I had a problem with a POF piston upper one time with the front block having a canted rail, but sent it off to POF and they took care of it. They were willing to just give me a new upper too, but I wanted mine back with the rail system I had on it they didn't make anymore. I sold it off eventually, but that's about it. I've sold guns I didn't really like enough or need, but that's it. The moral of the story is folks, buy quality and you won't have many problems.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Walther P-22.I bought it lightly used for a pocket carry snake gun here at the homestead. I could not hit a 20 oz Pepsi bottle laying on the ground at 10 feet, simulating a rattler. I tried all 4 front sight posts that came with the little pot metal and plastic piece o' junk.
> I traded it and $250 for a Ruger Super Blackhawk 44 magnum.
> 
> I don't understand the Taurus hate. I have a Model 605 snubnose 357 magnum (one of my carry guns), a Model 65 4" 357 magnum (truck gun), a PT1911, a Rossi 22 rimfire pump action rifle, and a Rossi single shot 30-06 rifle. All are just fine, never had a lick of trouble.
> I especially like the little Rossi pump 22 - accurate as all get out, feeds shorts, longs, long rifle, has a 16" barrel and takes down at the reciever. Beautiful deep bluing, real hardwood furniture. If Ruger built a pump gun it would be like this, but the wood wouldn't be as nice. I'd like to find one in 22 WMR, but they are out of production.


I know for me it is not hate. Where you had a bad experience Walther, I had a bad experience Taurus in my life.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Another vote for the R&G I was working my way through school doing private security. I picked one up for $57.00. I over paid.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Mossberg 715t, 22 LR. Absolute POS. Dont waste your $. A Ruger 10/22 or the S&W M&P 15-22 are far far far better guns.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a CZ52 that annihilated my chronograph (just the rods that support the sky screens) took out the rods on both sides. Impressive numbers, but I had to mutilate a real estate agents signs to get them.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My wife's Ruger SR22. Still a decent weapon, but it jams more than any of my others.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I have a CZ52 that annihilated my chronograph (just the rods that support the sky screens) took out the rods on both sides. Impressive numbers, but I had to mutilate a real estate agents signs to get them.


7.62 x 25 is a wicked little round that will defeat most body armor. A better choice in my opinion than the 5.7 x 28.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Right now, it's my xds-9.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Makarov 9mm Piece of s***


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

A Walther PK 380, built under contract by S&W, that I bought for the wife as she was having problems racking my Bersa BT-380 and 9UC. I fired it once and admittedly it fired just fine, but that was the end of the good part. I cleaned it and traded it for another Bersa 380 the next weekend. The Bersa I got was a used one that was about a year older than my other one. I found the PK to be basically a pile of garbage that as a second thought someone had decided to call a gun. First off, I did not like the feel of the plastic frame, Bersa's are alloy & steel and much thinner and heavie,r and the PK was a PIA to take apart to clean due to having to leave the slide release key inserted while cleaning and due to a terrible return spring design, a bigger PIA to reassemble. Oh well, live and learn!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have owned two pieces of junk but only one gun that was useless. The first was a Colt Combat Commander in 45 ACP. Brand new out of the box and it would only fire the first round out of the mag. It failed to return to battery. I did fix it and then I traded it for around $1000 worth of reloading gear, including a Dillon 550. The second was a 9mm. It at least cycled but it was less accurate at 25 yards than throwing rocks. After trying several boxes of factory ammo I tried reloading for it. I did finally get it to pattern 5 shots in an eight inch circle at 25v yards but that was using a .357 diameter 125 grain JHP for my 357 magnum. I sold it for the same money I had paid for it through the same gun store where I bought it. 

I own several Rugers, Remingtons, Mossbergs and others and have never been disappointed in the accuracy or functionality of any of them. My medium bore rifles will all shoot five shot groups to 1/2" at 100 yards and my pistols keep five rounds in a 1" group at 25 yards. I only have one gun that doesn't meet those standards and that is an SKS.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Taurus 85UL. After laying down on me for the 3rd time, it got a trip to factory repair and upon return I traded it (even) at the next gun show for one of my Dan Wesson revolvers. I was ecstatic! Later replaced the little bull with an LCR.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Of all the guns I've owned I'd have to give the boobie prize to a Bersa .380. Grips kept falling off and the trigger spring broke. Factory repaired it and I dumped it off like a hot potato. Had a Sig Pro that didn't like to go fully into battery after firing, a broken firing pin on a Taurus .38 85chult and was issued the same Smith and Wesson shotgun that would sieze up that midtnfamilyguy got.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My worst is a Universal Carbine (.30 cal). Bought it years ago for $99 at Sears. Actually it shoots ok, but everything I hear about the Universal rifles is bad, so...


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

23 years ago I was just wanting a plinking .22, so I bought a Jennings.22. I was very young and didn't know that was such a big mistake. I think it jammed more than it fired to the point I couldn't even have any fun with it. Finally gave it away, maybe the next person was more patient than I was.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

paraquack said:


> My worst is a Universal Carbine (.30 cal). Bought it years ago for $99 at Sears. Actually it shoots ok, but everything I hear about the Universal rifles is bad, so...


I've had two Universals, and both were just fine. In fact, my second one was a 3rd generation, supposedly the worst, and it fired every brand of ammo I put in it. I can not say that about my 1943 Inland Carbine.
I ended up trading that Universal for a 1917 Mauser Gew98/39 that had the stock cut down to sporterize it. It was a good job, and everything else was original. But just cutting the stock down turned a $500+ rifle into one that had a price tag of $188.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

paraquack said:


> My worst is a Universal Carbine (.30 cal). Bought it years ago for $99 at Sears. Actually it shoots ok, but everything I hear about the Universal rifles is bad, so...


Send it to me, I'll take on your burden. ;-)


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I would gladly trade my SKS for a bolt action 223 or 257 Roberts..... I'll even through in a bit of ammo and the stripper clips.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm. I'm at a loss. I don't know. 

Mossberg M590A1 = Awesome
Marlin 336W = Awesome
Ruger SP-101 4.2' = Awesome
S&W M&P45 = Awesome
FNH FNX-9 = Double Awesome
Ruger LCP = Awesome

Come to think of it I did own 1 outstanding POS in my life and that was an ATM 380 Backup


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I've got a marlin .22 right now that jams every third round. Have a bag full of dented ammo because of it. 

When it shoots, it's freakin awesome. Scope is fairly dialed in. 

Thinking of selling it though and getting something better


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Century Arms CETME, goes without saying, anything made by Century is crap. CETME never fired a complete mag and was so out of spec in every way possible.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

It was a 22LR revolver I pick up several years ago just because of the price. I think they were $35 bucks. After a few hundred rounds the cylinders would jam. But hey you get what you pay for.


----------

